
Why I TDD - adrianhoward
https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=%23whyitdd&src=hash
======
_random_
Looks like some sort of cult mass prayer :).

~~~
adrianhoward
The key point for me is that most of the recent criticisms I've read about TDD
have almost always been about TDD as a testing tool. If you look at the
reasons folk list on why they do TDD testing is rarely, if ever, mentioned.

For me TDD is a design/development practice, not a testing practice. That's
where it delivers value for me.

